# From the show



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

As you guys already know, I was doing demonstrations at the Canadian Home Workshop show this weekend. I thought you might like to see the cutting that I completed while demonstrating. There is a solid 16 hours of cutting in this one. I still have to make the frame for it but the cutting is completed at least. Thanks for looking.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Yipes.
Keep the frisbee outa the living room kids. 
That looks fragile. Cool!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

You are a patient man is all I can say
nice work there Ken


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

That looks GREAT Ken. It's easy to see why they wanted you to do the demo at the show. I'm sure you made it look easy. Good job.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Now that just seems to defy the laws of physics. Nice work Ken. Something tells me you were totally in your element at the show. Glad you get to do more!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Amazing... As Always!*

What did you buy at the show? :smile:


----------



## kpo101 (Aug 5, 2011)

Why would I expect to see anything short of perfection from you Ken. Another great job.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

kpo101 said:


> Why would I expect to see anything short of perfection from you Ken. Another great job.


I agree and let me add, "I bet you amazed the hell out of most of the people there.:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's beyond excellent. Sixteen hours...that's all?? I'm trying to imagine what you could do with your eyes open.:laughing: What did you use for the field?











 







.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Mad skills, that's all I can say!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Your sick!!! Ken you just keep raising the bar don't you. Very nice indeed. Looks thin how thick is that piece?


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

That is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Man what a nice piece!*

You can quit your day job and travel the world doing Excaliber demos....or if that doesn't work just go back to school an be a brain surgeon. :laughing: bill


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Very cool, Ken!


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

that looks great


----------



## Redrox007 (May 4, 2011)

Booyaa!!!


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Beautiful as always!
--Matt


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Holy Hell, Kenbo! I'm curious what you do with all these. I know you give a lot away as gifts but you must have a house full of wood art.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

You guys are too much and you really make me feel great when you compliment me like this. I thank all of you. This piece was cut from 1/4" thick oak. After I make the frame for this one, I will either find a home for it on a wall, or maybe I'll just give it away. I'm not sure as of yet. There were a lot of people that were very interested in my cutting methods and my sanity was questioned by many people at the show. :laughing: For now, the background (the black where the cutouts are) is just the black top of my woodstove, but a backer board, painted flat black will soon be in place. Thanks again for the kind words guys.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Ken,
I'm completely overwhelmed. That is one fantastic piece of work.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Simply unbeliveable. How did you manage to stay focused for 16 hours with a lot of people around you? I bet you were the highlight of that show. The company must be more than pleased with your effort.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

That is some serious scrolling there. Excellent job. Hope you had a great time at the show. I've set up at our woodcarving club's annual show (all 20 years now that the club has existed) and I have a great time sitting there whittling away while people walk by and gawk. I love when people take enough interest to ask questions about my techniques and tools and so on. I'll bet you captured lots of eyes and imaginations with your work.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

As usual. I'm late to the party!
Can't add much to everyone else's comments. Except to say that it's sure "purty". 
I'll bet Excalibur was really happy, too.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Darn Nice Work !!*

Well, don't have much to add that the others already have. :yes:
Just incredible talent you have with the scroll saw.

Keep on keeping on !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Longknife said:


> Simply unbeliveable. How did you manage to stay focused for 16 hours with a lot of people around you? I bet you were the highlight of that show. The company must be more than pleased with your effort.


 
Thanks again guys. Staying focused was easy. I really enjoy scrolling and for me, it is extremely relaxing. It is not the only type of woodworking that I do, but it is a form of woodworking that some folks who work with wood scoff at and say that there is no talent involved. I would invite any of those guys to come out and attempt a cutting like this. After all, if there is no talent involved, then anyone should be able to do it. There are some that would say that scrolling is not a "real" form of woodworking and I aim to prove those folks wrong. :thumbsup:
As far as the folks at Excalibur were concerned, I'm pretty sure that they were very happy to have me there as they have invited me to come out to other shows. They really are a great group and they treat me very well. Thanks again for the kind words guys. You guys rock.


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

Great cutting Ken Awesome work


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ken, that is extraordinary. Do you draw the picture for the pattern too or does someone else do that?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

TS3660 said:


> Ken, that is extraordinary. Do you draw the picture for the pattern too or does someone else do that?


Both. I draw my own patterns and I also use other guys patterns. This one is not mine.


----------



## Cedar fly (Feb 14, 2011)

Kenbo I must say you're one patient man! Some awesome work. I must ask, approximately how many hours have you spent scrolling between all these pieces?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Thanks again guys. Staying focused was easy. I really enjoy scrolling and for me, it is extremely relaxing. It is not the only type of woodworking that I do, but it is a form of woodworking that some folks who work with wood scoff at and say that there is no talent involved. I would invite any of those guys to come out and attempt a cutting like this. After all, if there is no talent involved, then anyone should be able to do it. There are some that would say that scrolling is not a "real" form of woodworking and I aim to prove those folks wrong. :thumbsup:
> As far as the folks at Excalibur were concerned, I'm pretty sure that they were very happy to have me there as they have invited me to come out to other shows. They really are a great group and they treat me very well. Thanks again for the kind words guys. You guys rock.


Scrolling is not a form of woodworking. :laughing: Mao. Whoever says that are either jealous or not confident in their self. Great job again ken.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Don't feel bad about the naysayers who try to discredit scrolling as a legitimate form of woodworking. Of course it is. There are many forms of woodworking. I've had that same type of thing before with my woodcarvings. Well, my fancy chains at least. The whittling of a chain with all kinds of moving parts is no less carving than the countless birds or Santas many carvers churn out. The primary tool used doesn't define the work produced. But some people will always be convinced that if you aren't using gouges you aren't carving. Same with scrolling.

It's funny how our woodcarving club has active member who don't carve anything. We have people who are strictly turners. One or two who only do woodburning and scrimshaw. A few who specialise in marquetry and intarsia. And we have a couple of scrollers. While maybe not in the popular sense, we each are woodWORKERS. Whether the carvers want to admit it or not.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Cedar fly said:


> Kenbo I must say you're one patient man! Some awesome work. I must ask, approximately how many hours have you spent scrolling between all these pieces?


 
I'm not sure how many hours I have scrolling, but I've been doing it for almost 18 years now and still enjoy every minute. This particular piece that I did for the show took 16 hours of cutting.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

First off Ken I'm a little disappointed with this piece as I feel it is really nothing special. I mean any 10 year old with a coping saw could probably knock this out in a couple of hours.:tt2:

Crap man I just can't say it with a straight face. I just didn't want you to get the big head with all the compliments but they are SO DESERVED! Dude you do some fantastic stuff and this is no exception! All I can truly say is, We are not worthy!:notworthy:

As far as not woodworking goes, I'm in your corner. :boxing: Tell em to put their dukes up.

John


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> Thanks again guys. Staying focused was easy. I really enjoy scrolling and for me, it is extremely relaxing. It is not the only type of woodworking that I do, but it is a form of woodworking that some folks who work with wood scoff at and say that there is no talent involved. I would invite any of those guys to come out and attempt a cutting like this. After all, if there is no talent involved, then anyone should be able to do it. There are some that would say that scrolling is not a "real" form of woodworking and I aim to prove those folks wrong. :thumbsup:
> As far as the folks at Excalibur were concerned, I'm pretty sure that they were very happy to have me there as they have invited me to come out to other shows. They really are a great group and they treat me very well. Thanks again for the kind words guys. You guys rock.


The people who say that, are the ones who never gave it a try. Put them on a scroll saw for a couple of hours then let them say that. It for sure is a talent and a ton of patience thrown in also. Not wood working, that is just stupid, you are cutting wood...with a saw... what would they call it, well OK, it is art but it is wood working also.


----------



## Artisan1993 (Oct 29, 2011)

Mind=blown. That's really all there is to say on the matter.


----------



## info (Oct 3, 2011)

How many blades did you go thru ?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This one was a pretty easy cutting and the saw was being kind. I only went through about 6 blades on this one. That's about 1/3 of what I normally go through on a piece like this.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Thats some very nice art Ken!

It would be great the next time you do an exhibition or even something in your shop, that you video it, sharing the tools and a little on the techniques. Some time sequences like 3 min at the start, then an hour into the project another 3 min, 3 min 2/3 through, and of course 3 min on the finished good.

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

I saw the first of your works. I thought - it made ​​laser.
This is done hands. I really like.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. There was a guy at the show who took some photos of me working. This is one of the close up shots that he sent to me.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That is a great shot. Somehow seems even more incredible.

Picking up on yocalif's idea, you might suggest a video tutorial series to the Excalibur folks for their web site. I suspect one thing that stops people from stepping up to a higher end machine is that they simply don't know how to take advantage of it. You have been so successful here, even making converts, seems to me that people coming to their web site would be an even "hotter" lead - not to mention the folks hitting Google for information on getting to be a better scroller. This could help pull them into the Excalibur web site (which, ahem, could use a refresh...) and lead to greater sales. As I'm thinking about it, as prolific and good at documenting as you are a blog for them would put their web traffic through the roof and bring in some extra income (and maybe shop time) for you. :yes:


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Nice one Ken, that's one "bee-yew-tea-full" piece of
scrolling for sure. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Amazing as always!! Ive always wanted to try scrolling but the reality is, I dont think I could ever set at a saw for 16 hours!! You have a special gift!!


I wonder how many of the newer members that posted have seen the clock you built?


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Awesome,Just Awesome!Where do they sell Kenbo Scrolling Saws?I see that in your future.Did you take your own scrolling saw there?:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Itchy Brother said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:Awesome,Just Awesome!Where do they sell Kenbo Scrolling Saws?I see that in your future.Did you take your own scrolling saw there?:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 
No Gary, they had a brand new machine sitting there waiting for me to play with. I adjusted it the way that I like and carried on from there. Definitely a good weekend for sure.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

mdntrdr said:


> What did you buy at the show? :smile:


...a new hat???? 

well.....? tell us......

You can't expect us to believe you went there for two days and just came home with a little scroll work thingy.........

Was the new Excalibur an upgrade from yours?
Any new features?

....or did you show them *your *upgrades?:laughing:

Well done, Ken


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> ...a new hat????
> 
> well.....? tell us......
> 
> ...


Truth be told, I never got up from the saw the entire time that I was there. I didn't look at one tool or one booth other than the tool that I was working on. I was just so into talking to people and demonstrating the saw, that I just didn't have the time. It's probably a good thing because it could have cost me a small fortune. The tool reps kept coaxing me to take a break and go look around but I was really enjoying my time at the saw and buying a new tool just didn't seem that important to me at the time. As far as the saw that I worked on, it was the twin of mine. There's not much to upgrade there. It's a sweet unit. I think that the upgrade to the saw was sitting at the controls. :laughing: (that's terrible, I shouldn't toot my own horn like that) :thumbdown:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Truth be told,...
> 
> ... I think that the upgrade to the saw was sitting at the controls. :laughing: (that's terrible, I shouldn't toot my own horn like that) :thumbdown:


Hehe, nice! I don't disagree. If only they could sell you as an upgrade accessory.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

WOW, that's about all I can say. Who ever says scrolling isn't a skill is missing something upstairs because what you do is beyond skill!!!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Kenbo said:


> (that's terrible, I shouldn't toot my own horn like that) :thumbdown:


You go ahead and toot, Ken.:icon_cool:.....you deserve it.......


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Simply superb. This may be a hobby for you, but only because you are not making a living doing this. You are a master at scrolling.


----------

